# Strength of tempered glass



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.wilsonglass.com/Strength.htm
http://www.wilsonglass.com/StrengthTWO.htm

--Nikolay


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Niko, thank you. 
That made me laugh!

And that is pretty hard to do.

If I knew how to do that green reputation thing I would.

Thank you.


----------

